# Florida Man strikes again



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

this is too sad to believe

https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-man-dies-after-trying-to-remove-pet-pigeon-from-power-line-with-20-foot-aluminum-pole


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss I guess but it will still fry you!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Probably a portable outrigger. They have many uses in Florida.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wildleg said:


> this is too sad to believe
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-man-dies-after-trying-to-remove-pet-pigeon-from-power-line-with-20-foot-aluminum-pole


Darwin Award candidate.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seriously Texas has the dumbest people but Florida wins every award? Why is that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Seriously Texas has the dumbest people but Florida wins every award? Why is that.


What Texas lacks in brains they make up for in overall toughness!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Seriously Texas has the dumbest people but Florida wins every award? Why is that.


Most people from Texas are Texans. 

Florida is where people end up.

Its where Jackie Gleason moved when he found out you can play golf 12 months out of the year.


----------



## Florida (Nov 20, 2018)

should have used a pellet gun...Darwinism


----------

